# Meet Roxie



## Huskylover (Feb 27, 2009)

ive just joined so thought id share some pics of my gorgeous 14 week old pup

the day we got her @ 8 weeks old









snow!!


















this is her now


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Roxie is adorable.


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

aww wow!!! i am in love, i want her!!! 

How lush!!! xxxx


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

:001_wub::001_tt1:AWWWW such a stunning lil lady


----------



## gillie (Sep 29, 2008)

She's beautiful!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 6, 2009)

she is gorgeous!! welcome to PF


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

shes Stunning!!!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Well Hello!...what a sweety you are..xxx


----------



## Golgarth (Feb 24, 2009)

she's stunning, lovely looking pup


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw bless her - she's a pretty gal  
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Absolutely adorable...great pics.


----------

